# Eurotunnel fares - on the up?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Historically, there were plenty of Eurotunnel fares available at £61 each way, based on a standard return. Now, the lowest fares seem to be £71 each way on a standard return. £61 each way is available, but only on the short stay return fare. 

Has anyone got a £61 fare or are they gone for good. 

I am looking to book for December 5th out and December 13th in. The tunnel is £142 return, P&O £68.75 return and Seafrance £163.00. 

I don't think it is worth using Tesco vouchers anymore, and will book the P&O I think. 

Russell


----------



## Dayo (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Russel
Just been looking to book for November and it seems your right the £61 one way or return fare is gone for this year. I've just looked for the return in April and it's there between 8.00 & 10.00 in the morning on the 6th. Seems we will have to book further ahead now to get it, defeats the object of having a Motorhome and being free!!
John


----------



## Dayo (Aug 17, 2006)

What's up with the Tescos vouchers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

OK, well a £140 tunnel crossing needs £35 worth of tokens.

£35 worth of token are worth £70 in store, clothes, gardening etc.

The P&O crossing is cosing less than £70, so it seems to be better value.

£35 worth of tokens may fetch about £80 on Ebay.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

How can you buy em on fleabay when they are non-transferable?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Fares may be going up this year because I have just received my first dividend cheque ever - 35p!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

For certain deals, the token can (alledgedly) be sold on.... I have never done it though and don't want to.

Russell

There are loads on Ebay - Tesco on Ebay


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> £35 worth of token are worth £70 in store, clothes, gardening etc.


Hi Russ I haven't ever done very much with my Tesco vouchers........other than take them to the store and exchange them for goods at the face value, which when I have used them has been just that.

When you say tokens do you mean you send in the money vouchers and exchange them for tokes that are worth more ? I have been saving my vouchers for a while now in order to trade them in for the tunnel when we next use it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Come on Nette!

The vouchers you receive every quarter - due imminently - are worth their face value at the checkout in store.

Take the same vouchers to the customer service desk and they are worth double on wines, gardening and other departments.

They are worth four times their value on deals - ie tunnel, P&O cruises etc etc.

2 tin cans = 1 point = 4p on a deal. 7000 tins = £35 voucher = £140 off a tunnel crossing.

Russell


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I just looked for next april, so mid april 61pounds midnight crossing. If it goes up then I'm with Russell via P&O ferries.

Ron


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> Take the same vouchers to the customer service desk and they are worth double on wines, gardening and other departments.


 well you learn something new everyday :wink: why wine and gardening though LOL


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Return*

£66 Long Stay Return is the best I can get

Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*FErry*

Would n't it be good if there was a compare the meerkat website for ferry and tunnels fares? All prices displayed on one screen?

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Re: FErry*



Rapide561 said:


> Would n't it be good if there was a compare the meerkat website for ferry and tunnels fares? All prices displayed on one screen?
> 
> Russell


Quite agree Rusell, it would make life easier. We have booked the Tunnel for £143 return + dog fee.

Did do Sea France last trip but didn't really care for the Sea France experience! Price ok though.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: FErry*



Rapide561 said:


> Would n't it be good if there was a compare the meerkat website for ferry and tunnels fares? All prices displayed on one screen?
> 
> Russell


Like this
http://www.aferry.to/gwmapcompare.htm

??

It does seem to have problems with heights for m/homes though - 2.5m ??

But I just find out who looks as if they'll be cheapest and then check the price again on their own site.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

You can get a further 10% off the Tunnel prices you find on the web by then ringing C & CC and booking through them. Tell them your times and they should beat your prices by 10% - we do it every time. :lol: 

Last time we booked it had gone up from £61 to £71


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FErry*



Rapide561 said:


> Would n't it be good if there was a compare the meerkat website for ferry and tunnels fares? All prices displayed on one screen?
> 
> Russell


The CC booking website does that. Just enter 'short sea crossings' and d it includes the tunnel as well.

Norfolk Line prices best on those dates for day time crossings.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline*

Norfolkline - usual high fares, even though I would save a few miles driving - well only about 50 miles in total - see attached!

P&O it is.

Russell


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Historically, there were plenty of Eurotunnel fares available at £61 each way, based on a standard return. Now, the lowest fares seem to be £71 each way on a standard return. £61 each way is available, but only on the short stay return fare.
> 
> ...


Just checked Eurotunnel site and you can go out for £66 and return for £66.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Have you tried the new LD Lines Fast Ferry Service? Came back to France on it beginning of June when it had just gone into service - its Dover Boulogne and the price was very cheap, they are taking motorhomes as well and it only takes 1 hour. Excellent service.


----------

